# Blackboy's 6 months @60 lbs =)



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

My black panther buddy. Haha


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

dude is well fed huh!
looks good but maybe consider cutting back on the foodies


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

yea looks a little heavy, good looking boy tho. big boy


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> dude is well fed huh!
> looks good but maybe consider cutting back on the foodies


Thanks haha yeah I'm planning to cut back some and play more fetching.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> yea looks a little heavy, good looking boy tho. big boy


Thanks! He eats everything my family gives him (table food)!
Haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

damn those cute faces begging for food  Cute pup


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

ames said:


> damn those cute faces begging for food  Cute pup


That sucker only let me take pictures when I hold a treat. I wonder how to stack him. &#128532;


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Another person as the photographer. You use your hands and position him until he stays long enough for a shot. 
There are ways to keep him there.. But baby steps. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> Another person as the photographer. You use your hands and position him until he stays long enough for a shot.
> There are ways to keep him there.. But baby steps.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Do you think he might be too young because he's really hyper. Everytime I tried it, he kept turning and biting my hands and tried to play with me. &#128545;


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

These pictures are actually from a video I made and just screenshot them. Lol that's how bad he is.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Biloxi? I'm on the Mississippi gulf coast too.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Blackboy said:


> Thanks! Do you think he might be too young because he's really hyper. Everytime I tried it, he kept turning and biting my hands and tried to play with me. &#55357;&#56865;


practice practice practice man! 

all us photo takers know your painup:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Or you can tie him to a fence and wait till he relaxes and take a picture...or you can just sit down with the camera and let him walk or run around the yard and wait till he pauses in a natural stack  that is what I do


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is a cool looking dog. Got some thick legs.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Raiderblue said:


> Biloxi? I'm on the Mississippi gulf coast too.


haha yup the mini las vegas! where you stay at?


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> practice practice practice man!
> 
> all us photo takers know your painup:


sure will do it! thanks


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Or you can tie him to a fence and wait till he relaxes and take a picture...or you can just sit down with the camera and let him walk or run around the yard and wait till he pauses in a natural stack  that is what I do


haha thanks! that really sounds like a good idea. hes not gonna like you for this one =)


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> He is a cool looking dog. Got some thick legs.


thanks! your buddy looks niceee himself!


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I live near bay st. louis, worked in gautier for years too. Have you heard anything about that dog park in biloxi?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Raiderblue said:


> I live near bay st. louis, worked in gautier for years too. Have you heard anything about that dog park in biloxi?


IMHO,, if you choose to go check out that dog park.. only go in if its empty.. dog parks are bad joo joo.. if ANYTHING happens, its ALWAYS your fault (being the "pitbull" owner....


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> IMHO,, if you choose to go check out that dog park.. only go in if its empty.. dog parks are bad joo joo.. if ANYTHING happens, its ALWAYS your fault (being the "pitbull" owner....


That's not your opinion! That's a fact lol. I hear ya. That's the sole reason I haven't went to any dog parks yet. I know my puppy won't bite. But I think he will defend himself. And I've heard of ignorant owners at dog parks where they don't even pay attention to their dog and/or leave them and come back. That's rediculous. And of course if anything happens, it would be my dogs fault. But yea, your right.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Raiderblue said:


> I live near bay st. louis, worked in gautier for years too. Have you heard anything about that dog park in biloxi?


You mean the one over there by cedar lake?


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> IMHO,, if you choose to go check out that dog park.. only go in if its empty.. dog parks are bad joo joo.. if ANYTHING happens, its ALWAYS your fault (being the "pitbull" owner....


Yup these dog parks all have signs restricting pits, rot, etc
I don't bring mines out there. I brought them to the one in gautier one time cause it's always dead.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)




----------

